# Test Match Ticket Prices UK



## Purwell (Jun 6, 2022)

It’s been many years since I have been to a Test Match and I have just checked the price of tickets for The Oval in July, £164 is the cheapest.

That is nearly a weeks pension for me, so I won’t be going.


----------



## Been There (Jun 7, 2022)

When I go to a baseball game to watch the Nationals or the Orioles, both are pretty close to the same amount. Parking, game ticket, food, drinks and driving expense easily goes over $150 bucks. If I happen to be lucky enough to get a date to go along, then double that amount. I don't know how a family of 4 or more does it.


----------



## oldman (Jun 7, 2022)

I went to a Phillies game just a few weeks ago and for my son and I it cost me all but $400. That included our travel down to Philly, which is  90 miles one-way and dinner at the stadium upstairs on the club level floor. We made a deal. He drives and I pay for the game.


----------



## Bretrick (Jun 7, 2022)

Prices for the Perth test just gone were AU$30 a day. $150 for 5 days. I attended for 1 day. I refuse to pay exorbitant amounts.
Sometimes there are 70 - 80,000 people for one day at the MCG test match.
Ridiculous amounts of money being made by the Australian Cricket board.


----------



## Purwell (Jun 8, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Prices for the Perth test just gone were AU$30 a day. $150 for 5 days. I attended for 1 day. I refuse to pay exorbitant amounts.
> Sometimes there are 70 - 80,000 people for one day at the MCG test match.
> Ridiculous amounts of money being made by the Australian Cricket board.


That's the sort of prices I was expecting.


----------



## Furryanimal (Jun 8, 2022)

I used to go to Edgbaston for test cricket.
Stopped going when prices started rising...way back in the nineties.
The Womens internationals are relatively cheap.
Went to one last season.


----------

